# Best No Mess No Spill Feeder ...



## newtopigeonsNJ (Mar 14, 2013)

Can someone please advise what is the best no mess/no waste feeder...I am wasting an insane amount of bird food right now. Home made contraptions are more than welcome also. Please provide pics if its not too much trouble. 
Im not a huge fan of wooden feeders because they get stained with poop and I find them hard to clean/sanitize. But im open to everyone's opinions...


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

I also hate wooden feeders.
Go for the plastic ones. They are easy to clean and sanitize by dipping them in bleach. There are many things we use that come in plastic containers. Those containers can be used efficiently


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I have tried different feeders and they used to throw half the feed on the floor while they searched through for their favorites. I finally found a feeder that rarely do I find even a few seeds on the floor. There are other feeders that look like it, but they don't work the same. The sides are kinda curved so that the thrown seed stays in the feeder. I love this feeder so much that I bought a second one for backup. It's heavy, and should last forever. It works.
I remove the legs, as they are removable, and it is high enough without them. Too high for my smaller birds.



Little Giant GALVANIZED RANGE FEEDER(Miller Mfg.) Jedd's
http://www.jedds.com/-strse-214/Little-Giant-GALVANIZED-RANGE/Detail.bok


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

I use a plastic milk container with a large hole cut in the side and bottom cut out to place over the pigeons' water dish so they don't take baths in it. Could that work for your seed loss problem?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

I've always had problems whenever I used this free style feeding. Feeding twice daily what pigeons require is the best way to save feed from going to waste.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

newtopigeonsNJ said:


> Can someone please advise what is the best no mess/no waste feeder...I am wasting an insane amount of bird food right now. Home made contraptions are more than welcome also. Please provide pics if its not too much trouble.
> Im not a huge fan of wooden feeders because they get stained with poop and I find them hard to clean/sanitize. But im open to everyone's opinions...


I use a plexiglass feed like the one in the picture, no complaints. I like the fact the birds can see their seeds well, which they like and keeps poop out of the feeder as well pluse saves seeds by keeping it contained. 

on another note if you are wasting so much feed then you are overfeeding your birds.. only put enough down what they will eat in a days time and DO NOT add more untill it is about gone.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

I love this feeder! Its great. Virtually no chance of wastage... Thnx for sharing...

Cleaning it would also be easy as its quite wide....!


----------



## newtopigeonsNJ (Mar 14, 2013)

@ spirit wings - I saw this feeder once before online but Id forgotten about it. One of the main reasons I didn't order it at the time was that there were no product reviews and I was concerned about the size of the feeding holes being too small which after seeing your pic is not going to be an issue. Thanks for the pic, Ill be sure to order one of these soon .


----------



## GrLkLoft (Apr 30, 2012)

newtopigeonsNJ said:


> @ spirit wings - I saw this feeder once before online but Id forgotten about it. One of the main reasons I didn't order it at the time was that there were no product reviews and I was concerned about the size of the feeding holes being too small which after seeing your pic is not going to be an issue. Thanks for the pic, Ill be sure to order one of these soon .


Who sells them?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

I didn't find any on net. Have these feeders a specific name?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Go to pigeon supply places.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

foys has a wood flat top version, it comes in different lengths so make sure you get the right size for total amount of birds in that section of the loft , or for your total amount in your loft. which ever is the case. you want enough room for all or most of the birds to eat their portion. or if you have sections in the loft get more than one but it may not need to be as long depending how how many birds in that section.


----------



## ozarkbill (Aug 17, 2008)

*waterer*

I just use the milk jug with a hole for water. Why use a bowl when the jug works so well. Just throw it away when dirty and use a new one.



Michy said:


> I use a plastic milk container with a large hole cut in the side and bottom cut out to place over the pigeons' water dish so they don't take baths in it. Could that work for your seed loss problem?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Michy said:


> I use a plastic milk container with a large hole cut in the side and bottom cut out to place over the pigeons' water dish so they don't take baths in it. Could that work for your seed loss problem?


Not if you are feeding many birds.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

I have the same problem . I don't think a feeder like the one that is shown above would work for me it would rub the globs on brunner pouter-croppers possibly damaging the feathers not good for show birds


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jason Heidlauf said:


> I have the same problem . I don't think a feeder like the one that is shown above would work for me it would rub the globs on brunner pouter-croppers possibly damaging the feathers not good for show birds


for certain purbreeds there has to be exceptions, this grit feeder can be used with larger pigeons to feed them and it is cheap, the feeder is pretty large in person. 

link
http://www.nepigeonsupplies.com/images/cart/0420 GRIT HOPPER.JPG


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

thanks spirit I will look into them


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Jason Heidlauf said:


> thanks spirit I will look into them


Or maybe the holes could be widened to suit your birds


----------

